# 10 Ways HDTV Can Save You Money



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Buying a high-def set may bring some unseen rewards*

By Phillip Swann

Did you get a new High-Definition TV for the holidays? No? How come? Oh, your spouse said it was too expensive. Again?

HDTVs have dropped dramatically in price, with some sets under $1,000. But many consumers still feel they would drain the family budget.

As a public service, The Swanni has compiled a list of 10 ways that HDTV can actually save you money. That's right. You may think a new high-def set will wipe out your savings, but it may actually add to them.

So now, with tongue partially in my cheek, here are:

*Swanni's 10 Ways That HDTV Can Save You Money...*

TVPredictions.com


----------

